# Places to buy USED or second babywearing WRAPS



## mamatwoabunch (Nov 12, 2009)

Any good sites to find forums on mamas selling used wraps? I know of diaperswapers but thats about it. also if you know of any good sales, clearance, seconds sites. I personally am in the market for a Girasol OR Didymos thanks ladies!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Thebabywearer.com has a for sale or trade forum, BabywearingSWAP is a yahoogroup, if you have a local babywearing group they may offer carrier swap meets or FSOT.

HTH


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

Have you tried looking on Craigslist or Kijiji or something similar where you are? I've seen lots of wraps (many of them new or nearly new) on Kijiji for my city. You could also see if any retailers where you are have consignments of wraps. A store called "babe in arms" where I live has a consignment section for carriers, wraps and slings.


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep, TheBabyWearer's FSOT forum is the best place, especially for wraps. I was on this morning looking for something for the new baby and there are lots and lots of Didys and almost as many Giras - anything you could want! Careful, it's dangerous! You'll end up spending $$


----------

